# My music list...



## Coywolf

Hey all, 

Just wanted to share with you the music I've been listening to on my recent travels. It's been keeping me sane!

Classic Rock:

-America
-Eagles
-Fleetwood Mac (Stevie Nicks is the shit!)
-The Who? (Its a put-on....)

Bluegrass/Americana/Folk

-Allisom Krauss & Union Station 
-Nickle Creek (Chris Thiley is the best mandolin player in the universe)
-The Steeldrivers (Chris Stapleton's bluegrass 
Band)
-Iron Horse (Bluegrass covering Metallica, Modest Mouse, Led Zeppelin, ect...)
-James Taylor
-John Denver
-Bob Dylan (Best Folk Artist EVER!)
-Woody Guthrie 
-Marty Robbins (Western Ballads)

Punk:

-Bad Religion
-Dead Kennedys 

Metal:

-Black Sabbath 
-Megadeth
-Tool
-System of a down

Irish:

-Planxty
-Flogging Molly

Rap:

-Eminem (Best lyricist I've ever heard)
-Dr. Dre
-Slick Rick
-Easy E

Ska:

-Sublime (Best band, EVER!)
-Streetlight Manifesto (Best Ska Band EVER!!)
-Less Than Jake (Always Stuck in my Head)
-Save Ferris (Super spy!!!)
-Reel Big Fish

Random Rock:

-Cake
-Tenatious D
-Godsmack
-Disturbed (way underrated)
-Primus
-The Offspring (one of my favorite bands)
-Limp Bizkit (Dont 'chu know I gotta chainsaw?)
-Green Day (all by myself.....)
-Cake


----------



## Thewalkindude

Oh the dragons balls were blazing, as I stepped into his cave! And I sliced his fucking cockles, with a long and shiny blade! Twas I who fucked the dragon, fuck a Lai, sing fuck a loo. And if you try and fuck with me then I shall fuck you tooooo!

Also, tenacious*

Nice taste in music!


----------



## roguetrader

definitely agree with Union Station - all great musicians but the lap steel player is incredible... in that vein as well, I love the first Old Crow Medicine Show joint, shame they were never as good again...

in the classic rock area I love Creedence Clearwater Revival - something about John Fogertys voice gets me - and the catchy tunes obviously...

regarding Bob Dylan - have you heard any of the Theme Time Radio Hour shows he did ? some of them made it to CD / streaming etc - the man's seriously knowledgeable about the history of American music....

keep on rocking in the free world....


----------



## Golcems

Right on, cant go wrong with Woody Guthrie


----------



## maggot

Our tastes in music seem to be wildly different, but have you listened to Parquet Courts at all? Their album Wide Awake is one of my favorite releases to come out this year, they've got a really interesting rock-ish punk-ish new-wave-ish sound going on with some smart politics.. might be worth a listen for ya!


----------



## roughdraft

Coywolf said:


> -Fleetwood Mac (Stevie Nicks is the shit!)
> 
> -Black Sabbath
> 
> -Tool
> -System of a down
> 
> -Eminem (Best lyricist I've ever heard)
> 
> -Disturbed (way underrated)
> -Primus
> 
> -Limp Bizkit (Dont 'chu know I gotta chainsaw?)



awesome possum 

Tusk by FM is my jam

sabbath and tool i got into way late in life and am now hooked on both

much respect for citing Disturbed as underrated. Stupify is my favorite track 

Bizkit, Rearranged

i really just wanted to say i am also an eminem stan

if you havent heard his album Infinite please look it up for your own sake. its before the Slim Shady LP and its a treasure

also Big L lifestyles of the poor and dangerous 

best track aside from that album is called Causalities of a Dice Game...you will lose your lyrical nut to that one trust me

hes the only one
who could've (RIP) competed with Em in my opinion


----------



## roughdraft

one Big L verse off iirc.

TRIGGER WARNING...TRASHY PERSON CONTENT...

-----
----
---

the big L be lightin n****s like incense
gettin men lynched to win tits
I'm killin infants for ten cents;
cause I'm a street genius
with a unique penis
got fly chicks. on my dick.
that don't even speak English
I'm makin ducks sit, much tears (?)
i buck q****s, i dont have it all upstairs
but who the fuck cares?
I'm grabbin brews takin fast swiggas
i get cash and stash figures and harrass them bitch ass n****s
..... you gonna get scarred next
and if yr squad flex - I'm lettin off
like Bernard Yeats.
a tech9 is my utensil
fillin-n****s-with-so-much-lead
they could use they dick
for a pencil
I'm known for snatchin purses
and bombin churches;
i get more pussy by accident
than most n****s get on purpose.
i got drug spots from New York to Canada
cause Big L be fuckin with more keys (kis) than a janitor


i mean anyone can feel their feelings about the content but that man could absolutely rap his face off

most of his verses border on being tongue twisters and even though some of his tracks were very non-PC, some were (search for Street Struck) and he had hardhitting amusing bars said with much...authenticity is not the word I'm looking for....edit: conviction!


----------



## Jake Pemberton

Second on Dylan. Was raised on Dylan, have seen him twice and will continue to listen to him until I'm dead. As far as lyricists go, look into Townes Van Zandt and Jason Isbell. Both fall into the Americana realm.


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft

Dylan is a hero man.. Visions of Johanna, Desolation Row....these are nothing short of masterpieces


----------

